# Padlock - fpudna exceptions -> fix in 8-STABLE?



## tcn (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi guys,

  I have an issue with padlock on my Via CPU.  This is a known issue and has a patch for it in HEAD but not in the 8-STABLE branch.

  Is it possible to integrate the changes to 8-STABLE kernel code or has there been too many changes to the kernel?  (thought I'd ask before doing something very bad).

  If not, (probably stupid question but I'm asking anyway) how risky is it to move to HEAD?  I'm using this system as a file server/dns/mail server.

It's kinda sad that I can't use hardware encryption because the kernel spawns an error each time it is processing.


Thanks,

tcn


----------



## tcn (Nov 7, 2010)

Okay, I managed to integrate the patch into the 8-STABLE branch by merging (by hand) two commits: r208833 and r208834.  The changes were simple and had to add a single change that was not included in the patches but probably in an older one.

  I now have hardware encryption using padlock on my system.

tcn


----------

